# Frag packs sale!!!!!



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

All the frag packs are WSIWYG...
The pictures are not the best but you can have an idea of what it is.

1 -zoa frag packs.........$40 each pack...(4 aval) # 1-2-3-4....(#2SOLD)only one left
2- People eater frag pack...$50 each pack..(2 aval....SOLD
3- Designer zoas frag pack..... $100 ( 1 aval) #5.......SOLD
A- 2 purple people eater
B- 1 Candy apple red
C- 2 Fairy dust paly
D- 6 Ultra xmen
E- 1 Sky lima limon

LPS Frag packs...

LPS Frag pack #1......15 heads....$80...SOLD
LPS Frag pack #2......12 heads....$90...SOLD
LPS Frag pack #3......4 heads......$60......Ultra..NOW 50
LPS Frag pack #4......15 heads....$80....SOLD
LPS Frag pack #5..mixed chalices, acan, blasto and clove polyps..$50....SOLD

SPS Frag packs..

Sps frag pack #1.....7 frags 1to 2 inches frags....$50..SOLD
Sps frag pack #2......6 frags 1 to 2 inches frags...$40..SOLD
Sps frag pack #3......7 frags 2.5 to 3.5 inches frags...$120..










































LPS


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

SPS

























Designer zoas packs..one more to come tomorrow..









Not holdings, first come first serve.......


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow I've been missing out! 

Beautiful frags Alex. 

I will have some...One day....


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Wow I've been missing out!
> 
> Beautiful frags Alex.
> 
> I will have some...One day....


Thanks man I was wondering what happened to you after so long, do you have a tank now or are you in the process of a build?..


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Few frag packs still aval, list updated


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Just 2 packs left..please delete...............


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Just visited Alex. Unbelievable colors and quality of the frags. Go and get it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

sig said:


> Just visited Alex. Unbelievable colors and quality of the frags. Go and get it


You always welcome to FragCave Thanks Greg


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful looking tanks. Thanks for the frags. Nice talking with you and will definately be back for more.


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Octavian said:


> Absolutely beautiful looking tanks. Thanks for the frags. Nice talking with you and will definately be back for more.


Thank you for coming and having a nice chat with you and your wife, the other frags will be ready for you when the time comes..go go 65 go

Now all the frag packs are gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

